# Pet Photographer



## GSDlover4ever

I am based the the Lanarkshire area of Scotland, please contact me if you would like a photo shoot of your cherished pet.  I have a lot of experience with animals with different characters and temperaments as I do various photo shoots for different animal charities. I have done a lot of photo shoots for GAL rescue recently.

Here are some of my favourite images:


Mikey and Sunny by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Logging about by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Sunny by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Adorable by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Tom: Looking for new home by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Maisy & Zara by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Maisy & Matty by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Mojo by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Esme sit by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Did you know staffies could fly?


Super dog by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Robbie by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## springerpete

Nice work,


----------



## GSDlover4ever

springerpete said:


> Nice work,


Thanks


----------



## we love bsh's

Propper fab love the one of the staff.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Thank you


----------



## GSDlover4ever

I still have some days free before Christmas for a photo shoot if anybody is interested?


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Here is some more of my recent work, taken in the last few weeks. 

Buffy






Jake

Jack by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr



More images on my facebook page.


----------



## Oscar12

Ahhhhh you must have been the lucky photographer at Larkhall on Sunday?


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Oscar12 said:


> Ahhhhh you must have been the lucky photographer at Larkhall on Sunday?


I was at the GAL show on Sunday, but I was doing photo shoots with the hounds outside. Their was another photographer their taking pictures inside.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

I still have a few days free before Christmas, if anybody would like a photo shoot.


----------



## Dober

Lovely photos!


----------



## Burrowzig

I find the backgrounds messy. In particular, the shot of the GSD and the Westie on the bale - a tree right behind their heads. Turning round a bit could have avoided that.


----------



## Alesya Trainer

As for me, it doesn't look messy.
All the photographs look natural and definitely eye-catching. If I decide to make a photo present to my dogs one day, I would contact GSDlover4ever 
(My husband liked the most the photo with a Husky)


----------



## Burrowzig

GSDlover4ever said:


> Messy?
> 
> How do you know that turning around a bit would have avoided the tree?
> I was in a field full of tree. lol
> If it wasn't that tree in the background, it would have been another. lol


Even with the tree there, it needn't have been coming straight up from the dog's head - and there was quite a big gap to the side of it. Another option would have been to use a telephoto lens, which would have taken in a narrower field of view. Or used a wide aperture, to throw the background out of focus. It's quite easy when you know how.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Charlie, Dancer & Holly



Charlie

Charlie by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Super Rudi


----------



## madaboutgreys

These are lovely. Your work has a nice environmental feel - dogs in a context. I wish you luck with it all.


----------



## orpets

Great shots. I'm amaed how you got the shot with super Rudi. The photos are really awesome.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

madaboutgreys said:


> These are lovely. Your work has a nice environmental feel - dogs in a context. I wish you luck with it all.





orpets said:


> Great shots. I'm amaed how you got the shot with super Rudi. The photos are really awesome.


Thanks you both 

Rudi and his brother Marley - another hairy poodle were such fun to photograph. 

I am currently having a caption competition on my photography page, the best caption will win a pet photo shoot


----------



## lozzibear

Can't wait until I get my photo shoot done


----------



## GSDlover4ever

lozzibear said:


> Can't wait until I get my photo shoot done


I'm looking forward to it Lauren.


----------



## Blacklabpictures

GSDlover4ever said:


> *You will also receive a selection of unedited low resolution images by email.


I wouldn`t go for the unedited picture for the client. You can easly spoil your good brand by letting unedited pictures into public.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

I have donated a outdoor photo shoot to Hope rescues online auction on facebook to help raise some funds for the rescue. 
Why not treat yourself and help raise some funds for charity at the same time. 
The details are on the link: 
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0918537.-2207520000.1357935729&type=3&theater


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Here are some of my recent images, taken in 2013.

Zara

Zara Jan 2013 by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Reuben - 8 month old rescue puppy


----------



## GSDlover4ever

The girls.

Shelties by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Zara by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

I love his expression 

Cheeky Ty by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## Dogsupply

Excellent work. Two thumbs up.

Congratulations.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Fu

Fu by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Arrow and Jake by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


Arrow by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Laura GAL testimonal by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover4ever

This is one of my favourite photos of my GSD Zara having fun at the beach. 


Zara by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

I currently have a special offer on at the moment and you can see more details on my web site.

Robyn Lewis Photography - Prices/ offers


----------



## ProfessorEA

I love your photos! You really do have a talent for capturing a pet's personality!


----------



## GSDlover4ever

I thought I would add some of my most recent photos. 

Astra

Astra by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Mollie

sigmollyfly by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Brock

sigblk lab 1 l by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Scout

siglabcatchDSC_0761 by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Danny

sigdani by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr

Mickey

sigmickey by Foxy Robyn, on Flickr


----------



## GSDlover4ever




----------

